# BCCTPC CCP-C certification



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey guys,
A job I am applying for requires CCP-C certification. Whats interesting is the job is emergency response and not critical care transport, but still requires this certification. It is what it is and as a condition of employment I have to pursue this. I visited the http://www.bcctpc.org/ website but would like to hear from providers with this cert.

 A lot of my previous colleagues hold the FP-C cert but I know no one who holds CCP-C. I have been looking into prep courses, such as the UMBC CCEMT-P program but there are no locations near me for this.

Can anyone who holds this CCP-C certification provide me with some information about it? How hard is it (in your opinion) harder, same, or easier than the FP-C? 
Is it worth it to pay 800 bucks for a prep course or should I just self study and go take the class? Can you advise anything that may help me reach my goal of passing this test?


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 9, 2013)

schulz said:


> Hey guys,
> A job I am applying for requires CCP-C certification. Whats interesting is the job is emergency response and not critical care transport, but still requires this certification. It is what it is and as a condition of employment I have to pursue this. I visited the http://www.bcctpc.org/ website but would like to hear from providers with this cert.
> 
> A lot of my previous colleagues hold the FP-C cert but I know no one who holds CCP-C. I have been looking into prep courses, such as the UMBC CCEMT-P program but there are no locations near me for this.
> ...


From friends that have taken the test. Same clinical content, different operational content.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 9, 2013)

usalsfyre said:


> From friends that have taken the test. Same clinical content, different operational content.



did you take a prep course for your FP-C? Is it something you would suggest doing?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 9, 2013)

I found the http://www.iafccp.org has a deal with centrelearn for 60 days of FP-C practice test and questions for only $25! However no CCP-C practice test or questions :-(


----------



## Scott33 (Mar 9, 2013)

schulz said:


> A lot of my previous colleagues hold the FP-C cert but I know no one who holds CCP-C.
> 
> Can anyone who holds this CCP-C certification provide me with some information about it? How hard is it (in your opinion) harder, same, or easier than the FP-C?



I have both certs. I found both to be equally as challenging and actually scored 12% higher on the FP-C exam. I took both when I was a volly, so I don't subscribe to the view that you need x amount of years experience in CCT or flight work to pass. 

I would certainly recommend the CCEMT-P class as a prep, but I also the following books.

http://www.amazon.com/Aeromedical-Certification-Examinations-Self-Assessment-Test/dp/061519124X

http://www.amazon.com/Back-To-Basics-Transport-Certification/dp/1456862723/ref=pd_sim_b_2

http://www.amazon.com/ASTNA-Patient-Transport-Principles-Practice/dp/0323057497/ref=pd_sim_b_1

I can't comment on online reviews as I have never taken one. 

If you haven't already done so, to take a close look at the exam content on the BCCTPC website which will give you a comprehensive breakdown of the material you will be tested on. Use this as your study guide and know which areas you should be concentrating on most. 

http://www.bcctpc.org/FPC/documents/BCCTPChandbook.pdf

I also recommend plenty of question and answer material (which can be found in the first 2 books I linked to). I think I may have some review material on a zip drive somewhere. I can PM or email you them if you wish.

Good luck.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks, I sent a PM


----------



## EMS 911 (Mar 9, 2013)

I will be testing for CCP-C and FP-C this summer, so I am in the same boat as you are and cannot provide much advice...but if anyone is aware of study materials, I would love to know of anything out there. I will probably test for CCP-C first because I cannot seem to comprehend to the fullest extent of some of the flight physiology for the FP-C for now.


----------



## Jon (Mar 9, 2013)

I've heard same: clinical content is very similar, less flight ops in CCP-C


----------



## rclark (Mar 10, 2013)

The place I work offers this course twice a year. And from what I hear it is very challenging.  But its more based on care side rather than flight. People ive talk to say wait and be a medic 2 years before trying to become a ccemt-p. Also there is a service in my area that only hires emt-ps with there cc-p. And its a 911 service not transfer


----------



## Wheel (Mar 10, 2013)

rclark said:


> The place I work offers this course twice a year. And from what I hear it is very challenging.  But its more based on care side rather than flight. People ive talk to say wait and be a medic 2 years before trying to become a ccemt-p. Also there is a service in my area that only hires emt-ps with there cc-p. And its a 911 service not transfer



CCEMTP and CCP are separate entities. One is a class, one is a tested certification. Not sure if you knew that, just trying to clear things up for those who don't know.

I don't have the CCP, but from what I hear Will Wingfield's ACE-SAT is a great critical care transport text for these certifications. 

http://www.amazon.com/Aeromedical-Certification-Examinations-Self-Assessment-Test/dp/061519124X


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry to dig up this old topic again. Can anyone comment on the AAOS, ACEP, and UMBC book "Critical Care Transport"ISBN-13: 9781449642587 for these exams? How is it compared to ASTNA Patient Transport ISBN-13: 978-0323057493? 



Scott33 said:


> I have both certs. I found both to be equally as challenging and actually scored 12% higher on the FP-C exam. I took both when I was a volly, so I don't subscribe to the view that you need x amount of years experience in CCT or flight work to pass.
> 
> I would certainly recommend the CCEMT-P class as a prep, but I also the following books.
> 
> ...


----------



## 18G (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm preparing to take the CCP exam too. I downloaded the Back To Basics book (Amazon for only $3.03) to my iPad and am using that as a resource and also downloaded another eBook on IABP. I do have the UMBC CCEMTP text that I am studying as well. 

Between the books above, Google, and Youtube, hopefully I can be adequately prepared.


----------



## truetiger (Apr 9, 2013)

The Centrelearn prep is a waste of money, very very limited question bank.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 10, 2013)

cool thanks for the feedback guys.
I would also still be curious of anyone can give me a comparison/feedback of the 2 books noted above.


----------

